# Hey Mr. Moderator:



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Like the new look and all, but what is a Rep? What happened to the Likes or is a Rep the same thing? It was nice to know if someone showed you their appreciation. The like button is still there, so what does it do now? Thanks


----------



## Borrax (Sep 19, 2011)

well i hit thanks and your rep went up....easy enough answer lol


----------



## NatemZ (Jun 13, 2011)

Its all the same. I like it. The more thanks the more rep you get. Makes sense to me.


----------



## kvswim (Aug 20, 2011)

Another question: why are the timestamps always WAY off?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

kvswim said:


> Another question: why are the timestamps always WAY off?
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I510 using RootzWiki


Did you set up your time zone correctly in your profile settings?


----------



## Executor (Jan 15, 2012)

The server time might not be correct, since it's three minutes fast compared to my PC.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Borrax said:


> well i hit thanks and your rep went up....easy enough answer lol


And one rep(thanks) right back at ya! Now we know.

My time is four minutes off the time stamp on this message.


----------

